# Corid 20% Soluble Powder



## mdavenport0121

I am need to treat my kids for Coccidiosis. I got Corid 20% Soluble Powder Coccidiostat. At what ratio do I mix the powder with water? I want to use a syringe to put the mixture directly into their mouth or use a bottle. I don't want to let it set out in their drinking water. What it says, 4 oz/50 gallons seems a little low. Below are the directions.

_ DESCRIPTION:
20% Soluble Powder Coccidiostat
An aid in the treatment and prevention of bovine coccidiosis caused by Eimeria bovis and E. zurnii

TREATMENT (In Drinking Water)
Add CORID (amprolium) 20% Soluble Powder to drinking water at the rate of 4 oz/50gal. At the usual rate of water consumption this will provide an intake of approximately 10 mg amprolium/kg (2.2 lb) body weight. Offer this solution as the only source of water for 5 days. 1 ounce = 3-1/2 measuring tablespoonsful

PREVENTION (In Drinking Water)
During periods of exposure or when experience indicates that coccidiosis is likely to be a hazard, add CORID (amprolium) 20% Soluble Powder to drinking water at the rate of 4 oz/100gal. At usual rates of water consumption this will provide an intake of approximately 5 mg amprolium/kg (2.2 lb) body weight. Offer this solution as the only source of water for 21 days.

TREATMENT (As A Drench)
Add 3 oz. of CORID (amprolium) 20% Soluble Powder to 1 quart of water and, with a dose syringe, give 1 fluid ounce of this solution for each 100 lb. (45kg) body weight. This will provide a dose of approximately 10 mg amprolium/kg (2.2 lb) body weight. Give daily for 5 days. _


----------



## mdavenport0121

My vet gave my kid tribrissen, which I've read treats Coccidia, about three weeks ago. He has gotten better, but I have noticed my three other kids butts are dirty and I've noticed a lot of loose poop in the yard. Maybe  I should just put it in the drinking water.


----------



## elevan

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-coccidia-goat


----------



## mdavenport0121

Thank you for the information, but it doesn't really help. All my TSC has is Corrid 20%.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I hope someone who has used it will pipe in because I am not sure on the Corid, especially with kids. 

Corid mimics thiamine, which is necessary for coccidia to live.  The coccidia ingest it, because it looks to them exactly like thiamine but it doesn't act like thiamine, so the cocci essentially starve to death.  Problem is that it DOES look like thiamine and even the goat's own system doesn't see the difference so in short, a goat can develop a REAL thiamine deficiency and in turn, Polioencephalomalacia.  

It will probably be fine for a one time use, but having seen what goat polio does, my preference is to use DiMethox 40% and I would not put it in their water long term.  If order the powered DiMethox from Jeffers.com, you can mix it to a 40% concentration and it is very inexpensive that way.  


How old are these kids?

Let me see if I can find something for you on  how to mix the CoRid though...........


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Okay, from what I see, you should mix it as a drench and give it the ones showing symptoms for 5 days.  1 ounce is about 6 teaspoons so, and please double check this, you would mix 1 quart of water with 18 teaspoons of the CoRid (warm water would probably work best).  Then weigh your kids.  The drench solution says to give one ounce per 100 pounds

If a kid weighs, say 10 pounds, you would give 0.6 teaspoons once a day for five days.  For 15 pounds, use 0.9 teaspoons.


Check it for sure but I think it is right......6 tsp / 100lbs = .06 tsp of drench solution per pound


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Or, since I know I use a syringe with cc markings....

1 ounces = 29.57 cc

0.295 cc per pound



Sooooo a 10 pound baby would get 2.95 cc for five days.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

it says on jeffers that 3 ouces is 10.5 tablespoons.   

"mix 3 oz powder (10.5 Tbsp) per 1 qt water, dose with a syringe (no needle) at 1 fl oz (30 cc or mL) per 100 lb body weight daily for five consecutive days."

also says, "There are 220 mg of amprolium in every 1 gram of CORID 20% Soluble Powder.

1 oz = 3 1/2 measuring tablespoonfuls, 1 oz = 28.35 grams"

how good is your math?  

treatment level is:  
Daily Dosage: 10 mg amprolium/kg
(10 mg per 2.2 lb body weight)


so if the kid is 15 lbs then you would take (15 divided by 2.2) times 10 =  68.2 mg of amprolium per day.  

can you get the math from there?


----------



## mdavenport0121

Thanks guys and gals. I didn't know if you could give the drench orally.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

mdavenport0121 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys and gals. I didn't know if you could give the drench orally.


yes you can,


----------



## mdavenport0121

I've got two bucks and two does. I just gave it to the bucks tonight. I want to make sure if something backfires, it's the bucks I lose out on, not the does.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

mdavenport0121 said:
			
		

> I've got two bucks and two does. I just gave it to the bucks tonight. I want to make sure if something backfires, it's the bucks I lose out on, not the does.


We use it all the time.  Never have had a problem with it . I have never had a vet not recommend it or say not to use it.  In fact it is what htey recommend.  It is important to follow directions and not use it too strong or for too many days in a row.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

They will be fine.  The problems with CoRid are related to its being used for a long period of time or in too high a dosage.  If you go to TSC, you could always grab a bottle of vitamin B complex to have on hand in case you do see any signs of a problem.


----------



## elevan

Sorry about that...I could swear that I had the CoRid powder on there  :/  Gonna have to fix that.


----------



## mdavenport0121

Well, the bucks are still alive! Gave it to the does and the bucks tonight. I put 10.5 tablespoons in a quart of water. There poop isn't real runny it just looks more like cow poop than the goat berries.


----------



## elevan

Anything not normal is consider a form of scours / diarrhea...going from clumping berries to explosive


----------



## Queen Mum

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I hope someone who has used it will pipe in because I am not sure on the Corid, especially with kids.
> 
> Corid mimics thiamine, which is necessary for coccidia to live.  The coccidia ingest it, because it looks to them exactly like thiamine but it doesn't act like thiamine, so the cocci essentially starve to death.  Problem is that it DOES look like thiamine and even the goat's own system doesn't see the difference so in short, a goat can develop a REAL thiamine deficiency and in turn, Polioencephalomalacia.
> 
> It will probably be fine for a one time use, but having seen what goat polio does, my preference is to use DiMethox 40% and I would not put it in their water long term.  If order the powered DiMethox from Jeffers.com, you can mix it to a 40% concentration and it is very inexpensive that way.
> 
> 
> How old are these kids?
> 
> Let me see if I can find something for you on  how to mix the CoRid though...........


Yes, corid does mimic thiamine, but it is not given long enough to cause serious problems.  (5 to 7 days)  Once the coccidia is treated, you can dose the goats with some vitamin B shots and that will solve any temporary Thiamine deficiencies brought on by the Corid.  Corid should, IMHO, not be given in a daily water dose.  I use it pretty successfully to treat Cocci.


----------



## Pixie Dust

I wouldn't use Corid.  I had a horrible experience with it.  A young doe developed Thiamine deficiency ( goat polio ) Luckily, we caught it in time, but it is evil stuff.

Several of the good folks here have recommended Di-Methox, 40% injectable given orally - worked like a charm for me.

Just my experience.


----------

